# No blue "data icons" after router update -- very weird! help?



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

So I have a VZW GNex and a N7. Yesterday my router went on the fritz and would no longer allow connections to the "web interface" for management. It's been acting squirrely lately anyhow requiring a reboot every day for the last few days so I did a Factory Reset on it and re-set everything up.

The internet works fine on the local network and even on the devices in question, but ever since I did router reset my wifi data icons on BOTH devices will no longer turn blue when on the network, even though the data connection is active and working on the devices. I'm not entirely sure what the "white" icons imply but I believe it has something to do with account sync being enabled and/or working.

I have tried to forget the network and reset it up, rebooted all my router and AP and I tried rebooting the devices and none of it has had any effect and mind you, the data _IS_ working fine on both devices when connected.

To make things even more confusing, my router does not handle wifi, it does nothing but ROUTE / translate nat traffic and handles IP address distribution(DHCP). That is IT.

My network layout is like so:

[INTERNET]-----[CABLE MODEM]------[USR8200 ROUTER]------[GIGABIT SWITCH]----[HARDLINE COMPUTERS + WIRELESS AP]

The USR8200 is the only thing I reset the config on.

Also, I just got to work and my phone is on the wifi with a BLUE data icon so the problem is definitely with the router. Can someone shed some light on what the router may be doing or not allowing that is preventing me from from "going blue" at home?


----------



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

as it turns out the default settings for the firewall on the router where to block all outgoing connections except for web email ftp and other mainstream ports. Once I opened up all outgoing connections my indicator lights turned blue after I logged off and back on the network.

it looks like android checks push sync stuff via arbatrary port numbers which if are blocked cause your indicator lights to stay white which is the same color they are when the internet as a whole is unavailable.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You've solved the problem, but I might as well explain the blue vs grey WiFi/data icons. Blue simply means you have established a connection with Google's servers, i.e. you have internet AND can communicate with Google. Grey means you have data but for some reason or another you cannot reach Google for sync.


----------

